# better performance



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

Could you guys recommend some ways to get better performance from my home phone/DSL setup?

Mainly, because of slower speed, i got to looking at my setup and it seems like i could do a lot better.

i have full access to my demark phone box. From there i have a home run cat5 to the wall jack at my PC. Then from there i have a basic phone cable that goes to a filter that the internet co. said i should use. The filter is plugged into my APC ups, then from there, i have an even crappier small gray phone line to my wireless modem.

Would i get better performance if i paralleled two sets in the cat5 to the jack? 

Do i really need that POS filter?

Which pre made phone cables should i buy? 

Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

3xdad said:


> Could you guys recommend some ways to get better performance from my home phone/DSL setup?
> 
> Mainly, because of slower speed, i got to looking at my setup and it seems like i could do a lot better.
> 
> ...


Get rid of the filter, you DO NOT need it. 4 years ago when I had verizon DSL I pulled the filter and at least doubled my speed. A tech that came out for an unrelated matter confirmed they are not necessary and completely bottleneck the system.


----------



## Wired4Life10 (Jul 9, 2011)

zwodubber said:


> Get rid of the filter, you DO NOT need it. 4 years ago when I had verizon DSL I pulled the filter and at least doubled my speed. A tech that came out for an unrelated matter confirmed they are not necessary and completely bottleneck the system.


Depending on your carrier (AT&T being a problem one..), phones will not suffer without them but in a business environment, CC machines, alarm systems, and fax machines will cause the modem to lose DSL sync every time they connect. Fought with this issue many times.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

Loop all the jacks. Make the jack running to the modem the last on the loop. That way the modem "sees" all the interference of the intermediate line noise and can account for it. There won't be any spurious noise which comes and goes.

This I was told by a good friend who is a dsl tech. He went through the ranks from service guy and is now supervisor.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

Use a DSL splitter at the demark. The load side of the splitter goes to the modem and the line side to the phones. No filters needed.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Wired4Life10 said:


> Depending on your carrier (AT&T being a problem one..), phones will not suffer without them but in a business environment, CC machines, *alarm systems*, and fax machines will cause the modem to lose DSL sync every time they connect. Fought with this issue many times.


If you have an alarm it may be necessary.





don_resqcapt19 said:


> Use a DSL splitter at the demark. The load side of the splitter goes to the modem and the line side to the phones. No filters needed.


:thumbsup:


----------

